

How many people still use perl in web scripting? - maxer

I dug out my old spidering hacks book and am starting to build a backend of a mashup in perl and was wondering how many hackers are using it.
======
ratsbane
We're getting ready to launch a site now with Ubuntu Server 9.04, Apache2,
mod_perl, and perl 5.10. We considered RoR, PHP, and a couple of Python
frameworks, any one of which would have been reasonable, but I'm reasonably
satisfied with this choice. I like the way you can access almost all of the
Apache internals with mod_perl. RubyForge is gaining on CPAN but it's still
got a ways to go, at least for variety.

------
spx2
Let me tell you something about Perl ... have you tried the Dancer module ?
<http://dancer.sukria.net/> I like it very very very much. It seems to be
straigh-to-the-point web programming. Use it :)

~~~
sukria
I'm very pleased to read that :) Indeed, I'm part of those who beleive that
Perl can be modern and can be a very good language for web development. Dancer
is one example, but not the only one. See Plack and Catalyst.

------
human_v2
I know Slashdot used to use it, and I don't see why they'd change. Although
they did re-template their site not long ago, I can't imagine they'd give up
perl after using it for so long.

------
maxer
i kinda meant who is building new sites in perl? my site's front end is built
in rails while the api and xml handling is being done with perl due to the
support from CPAN

------
mahmud
I usually try things out in perl first, given the abundance of its modules,
but I usually rewrite it on the same day in something else.

------
mbrubeck
Several hundred (or more) at Amazon.com...

